# IELTS rechecking ?



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi All

I got following result
S-8, L-8, W-7, R-6.5

Very disappointed with this result even though I have prepared so hard. Anyways hopefully I will write exam again next month. 

I was also thinking of recheking of my Reading part. Advice from seniors is really very much appreciated that whether I should take the chance of rechecking.

Has anyone else on this forum sent for rechecking and got his band increased.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

how many bands do you need ? 
re checking is a time consuming and expensive affair...
if you really wanna save time then apply for re checking and at the same time prepare for the next available date


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got following result
> S-8, L-8, W-7, R-6.5
> ...


My friend recently took that chance, though she is still waiting result (they say 6-8 weeks time).......Her brother had got his band increased by 0.5....so she took the step after lots of consideration......

When she researched she found out that only 4 out of 100 go in for rechecking, and atmost 1 out of those get a changed result.......
Most of the ppl go in for rechecking in W and S section rather than L & R

Also the cost is almost 75% of the actual exam cost.....so most people prefer giving again.......

She also is 0.5 short......i guess you could take a chance if you are comfortable with the waiting period and cost........Dont rely on it much though...may be register take 2nd attempt, and put this one under scanner.....Hopefully one of the results would solve the purpose...

All the best


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

IMHO, rechecking for reading (and listening) is a waste of time and resources since the answers will be set in stone. Speaking and Writing are a different story.

When you do the practice tests, what is your average score wrt reading ? Remember, the answers are to be exactly as they expect. No more, no less.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for your replies

lifeisgood - I need 7 in all, so not anything less than that would do any good for me. Yes Iam also determined to give the next one and probably might or might not take chance with rechecking. 

varunsal - I was also thinking to register 2nd attempt and get a chance for rechecking as well. However I have also read that in W and S, rechecking wont matter, so stil confused. If you hear of any case where R or L band increased, please let me know.

belgarath - you are right, however just iam hoping they might of done some error in R band while counting which is the least that could have happened. I averaged about 32 - 34 questions correct in the practice test. If you can suggest any method to improve my Reading, please let me know


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got following result
> S-8, L-8, W-7, R-6.5
> ...


Hey, 

I've read in other forums that re-marking resulted in a increase of 1 band score in Reading. The case was that the candidate wrote T,F,NG for True, False, Not Given. Those were considered in re-marking.

However, I've read many posts where people say there is very less/no chance of getting a higher score in Reading by re-marking.

Having said these, I've applied for re-marking of my Reading result as well 

Best,
VJ


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

@ mimran, I used the tests at Preparation Materials for IELTS during preparation and got 9 in Reading. My recommendation is to check your answers thoroughly. Answering "T" instead of "TRUE" is not accepted, likewise answering "12.07" instead of "July 12" etc. Concentrate on what kind of questions you tend to miss. Most people fail where you have to give short answers as TRUE, FALSE and NOT GIVEN. Since you have 8 at S and L, you should be able to score a minimum of 7 at R. Practice, practice and practice


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks belgarath for your encouragement. I feel much better and motivated already :ranger: This forum really rocks

Vijay, hopefully you will get something positive for recheking


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

mimran said:


> Thanks belgarath for your encouragement. I feel much better and motivated already :ranger: This forum really rocks
> 
> Vijay, hopefully you will get something positive for recheking


Go for it.....all the best.....
I had posted a reply here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...bclass-175-one-stop-guide-experiences-16.html
#152......you could use the material for prep.......


----------



## smithjones (Nov 24, 2011)

Rechecking takes a lot of time and expansive way .Simple way give another exam for that


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got following result
> S-8, L-8, W-7, R-6.5
> ...


Congrats on the IELTS results. If you are sure you have done good in the exam, then give it a shot by applying for remarking. However the % of success rate is entirely depends on the revaluation criteria they have which none of us knows. 

If you are not confident enough then nothing wrong is sitting for another exam, Reading is always a tricky part where you need 200% concentration when you give the exam. Just make sure you did enough practice and I'm sure you will get there to get the good score.

Good Luck, Cheers.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Congrats on the IELTS results. If you are sure you have done good in the exam, then give it a shot by applying for remarking. However the % of success rate is entirely depends on the revaluation criteria they have which none of us knows.
> 
> If you are not confident enough then nothing wrong is sitting for another exam, Reading is always a tricky part where you need 200% concentration when you give the exam. Just make sure you did enough practice and I'm sure you will get there to get the good score.
> 
> Good Luck, Cheers.


Yes MaddyOZ, definitely going for the second one and hoping for the best. Probably Reading seems an easy area, but its not as there is a time race when we are sitting in the test and doing the reading question. Anyways will try more and more pratice for reading now


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got following result
> S-8, L-8, W-7, R-6.5
> ...


 I gave reval for writing and score of 7 .But reading is fixed so it not possible.


----------

